# FLORIDA-Sandy-13 year old Golden Ret. needs to be saved!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RESCUED!!!!!FLORIDA-Sandy-13 year old Golden Ret. needs to be saved!!!*

I received this email:

Hi everyone, 


I just got off the phone with *Angela at the Escambia County Animal Shelter.* I wanted to get a little more information on this golden. Turns out her name is "Sandy" and she is 13 yrs. old - an owner turn-in!! Sandy is spayed and they tell me she is wonderful with dogs, cats and kids. Unfortunately, about a year ago she suffered a stroke and is still recovering from it. (Now, tell my WHY someone would dump a very senior dog at a kill-shelter like this?!!). 


Anyway, this old girl needs a place to go...somewhere she will be loved and cared for until her time is up. From her picture, she looks like she has been terribly neglected. 


This shelter is a KILL facility (injection) but is very rescue-friendly. 


*Their telephone number is 850-595-3075 and "Sandy's" ID# is A197366. Please take a look at her picture below and help if you can!! *We can't let this girl linger in this shelter one more day!!


Please forward to any and all golden retriever contacts you might have that could help Sandy!!


Thanks so much!!

*NOTE: I HAVE EMLD. ALL OF THE GOLDEN RET. RESCUES IN FLORIDA!*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am absolutely speachless......that poor girl needs a soft bed and loving home....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor poor baby. Can anyone see if Jenna can help?????? I don't know where this is in relation to her. She's in Tampa I believe.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That just breaks my heart! Someone PLEASE!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh that picture breaks my heart... how could someone do that to her


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

the poor baby. i would take her in a heartbeat if my community allowed more than 2 dogs.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I will "sponsor" her with a $ donation. 
Especially for a good cleaning and grooming.
Send me a PM.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope it's just the picture, but her left eye looks crazy messed up. Poor thing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sent a plea to our rescue coordinator to see if we can help. We have been swamped lately with dogs. Hopefully we will be able to help or can get another rescue to help her. That is the furthest county in florida, right at the alabama line in the panhandle.
She breaks my heart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Spoke to our rescue coordinator and she said that the president of our rescue has been in contact with Emerald Coast Golden Rescue. We have 3 or more possibly coming in this weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful news!!*

*I RECEIVED WONDERFUL NEWS FOR SANDY THIS MORNING!!!*
Hi Karen, 


Don't know if you heard as yet . . . but, earlier this evening, I received a call from the shelter . . . and Sandy has been rescued by the Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue!! She will be picked up tomorrow!! Hooray!!!!!!! Please let anyone you sent this to know the good news!

Cyndi


*God Bless Emerald Coast Golden Ret. Rescue!!!*


*WLR: I'm sure Emerald Coast could use a donation! Thank you!!!*
*http://www.ecgrr.com/*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you to the people at Emerald Coast. That poor Golden girl. I hope that she gets nothing but love and care from here on out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful. I know our rescue person was really upset by her picture and was contacting Emerald to try and get her out. Thank you Emerald Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is fantastic news!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

God bless all those who rescue!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

karen519 said:


> *wlr: I'm sure emerald coast could use a donation! Thank you!!!*
> *http://www.ecgrr.com/*


========================================================

done 

========================================================


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

They will be so happy. Did you email them and tell them it's for Sandy?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> WLR
> 
> They will be so happy. Did you email them and tell them it's for Sandy?


---------------------------------------------------------------------
I filled out a note section on the PayPal page when I sent the donation stating it was for Sandy and that I was from the GRF.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you so much WLR. You are a nice man.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

*TO ALL

I received this plea today from Misty Brockett of Emerald Coast that took Sandy-they NEED donations:

Everyone- please crosspost if you can. The beautiful senior golden with the infected eye was rescued FRI however she needs treatment for multiple tumors. Can anyone please send a donation either online or via mail. See Debbie's message below. 

I 
www.ecgrr.com online donations

MAIL:
ECGRR
2310 S Hwy 77
Suite #110, Box 108
Lynn Haven, FL 32444*
-----Original Message-----
*From: Misty Brockett <[email protected]>*
Subject: Re: Fwd: Florida..THIS SENIOR GOLDEN IS KILLING ME!!! LOOK!!!!! new Senior golden needs rescue now the panhandle Escambia please help


I was wondering if you could get your friends and all the crossposters to get out another message about Sandy. We were able to rescue her and now I am asking for everyones help by way of donations. If everyone could donate as little as $5.00 or as much as they can afford it would really help.
* 
It turns out that Sandy has a tumor on her eye and four more on her head as well as a cough. She is with a foster right now that has a quarantine area. She will be seeing a couple more vets for further evaluation and treatment options. It is expected that it will be quite expensive.* 
Anyone who would like to make a donation can go to www.ecgrr.com and click on donations. Donations can be made through pay pal or mailed to the ECGRR address listed on the contact us tab.

Thanks,
Debbie 


Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue
Pensacola Regional Team
*
Pensacola Team Leaders
Misty Brockett (850) 207-4664*Steven Dauser (850) 346-7802 

Pensacola Adoption Coordinator
Debbie Richards (865) 573-5121

Please feel free to call any of us any time and visit our website at www.ecgrr.com 





From: Misty Brockett <[email protected]> 
Date: Thu, 21 Jan 2010 13:21:24 -0800 (PST)

Subject: Re: Fwd: Florida..THIS SENIOR GOLDEN IS KILLING ME!!! LOOK!!!!! new Senior golden needs rescue now the panhandle Escambia please help


Lea, Just wanted to let you know that we are working on it. One of our volunteers visited her today and our plan is to pick her up tomorrow and board her at the vet for a few days while she gets treated and evaluated while we try to find a foster home for her. 

Thanks for your concern,
Debbie

Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue
Pensacola Regional Team

Pensacola Team Leaders
Misty Brockett (850) 207-4664
Steven Dauser (850) 346-7802 

Pensacola Adoption Coordinator
Debbie Richards (865) 573-5121

Please feel free to call any of us any time and visit our website at www.ecgrr.com 


Sent: Thu, January 21, 2010 3:13:49 PM
Subject: Fwd: Florida..THIS SENIOR GOLDEN IS KILLING ME!!! LOOK!!!!! new Senior golden needs rescue now the panhandle Escambia please help


Please help this poor guy- 
850-595-3075 ID# A197366 consider this urgent!!
PANHANDLE ESCAMBIA
http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/C...ereto=Where+can+I+find...&Go!!.x=13&Go!!.y=12

Please see picture below- I didn't see on the web though not unusual, pic and ID below. Many others needing rescue too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh that is so sad. I will tell a couple of my friends in the rescue area about her problems.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I made a donation. I hope they can help this girl and she can live out her life in a loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever and Beaushel*

Goldencontriever-thanks for the donation I am sure the rescue NEEDS it for Sandy and BeauShel thanks for spreading the word.


----------

